# Biggest pet peeve on state land?



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a guy where I hunt that likes to tape off trails. He only hunts firearm season...so he has red tape across every trail, he wants to hunt..and never takes it down. Drives me crazy, luckily the taped off trails aren't in my good areas. What's your biggest pet peeve on state land?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

The van full of guys that show up right at daylight and slam every door at least twice.Then go tromping through the woods making all kinds of racket.And then to make things worse at least two of them walk down and sit right in front of you.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

3 things, 1st are the guys who leave trash behind where they were hunting. 2.Is the guy who sees where you are at and still insists on sitting within a 100 yards of you. Last is the guy who uses his scope as binoculars. I have hit the dirt more than once from a guy swinging his rifle in my direction.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

The slobs that only hunt opening day, and set up on the edge of clear cut, in a lawn chair. Always a truck full of them idiots.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sundaytrucker (Mar 21, 2009)

Guys that don't take red tape off trails...


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

panfishking said:


> The slobs that only hunt opening day, and set up on the edge of clear cut, in a lawn chair. Always a truck full of them idiots.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
What exactly does hunting an edge of a clear cut in a lawn chair constitute a slob and an idiot?


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

Bird hunters during bow season, nothing worse!


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

the guy who after an hour of sitting on the opener decides its time to move on, take a walk and find a new spot to sit.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

People who think because they hang a stand they own that spot. What about the other people who take there stands out every time or hunt on the ground?

People who use orange survey tape to mark there trail in to there stand then leave it up. My fav is when someone marks a well used deer run with it and then puts the tape up every 3 feet. If you worried about getting lost then use either glow tacks or orange glow twist ties. At least they dont stand out for miles around and make the woods look like a crime scene.

People who sit by a tree and drink a twelve pack and then dont pack out the empties.... oh wait on second thought leave them I cash them in. 

LAst but not least and I have seen this more than a dozen times, the people who wear there brown carhart work jacket with the white furry collar and no orange. If you want to commit suicide then park your car running in a gargae. No need to involve other people. These are the guys that walk to there stand 5 minuets after shooting light too.


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

The guy who walks 10 feet off the walking path and 20 feet away from the parking lot then proceeds to yell at you when walking on the mine path out of the woods to your car at 12:30 in the afternoon. or the guy who walks in front of you 20 times knowing your there.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Guys that bow hunt the land all season long then bitch at me because i can only get opening day of gun season off and i don't know where they have been hunting all season so they think they own it all


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

skipper34 said:


> What exactly does hunting an edge of a clear cut in a lawn chair constitute a slob and an idiot?


Because in my opinion that's not hunting. Normally on opening day, if a buck is in a clear cut, he is running full till. That Hunter normally has to shoot at a running deer, which is no-no. If he hits it, it not a high percentage he mortality wounds it. I hunt deer sign, edge of thickets, close to bedding areas and food, and funnels. Doesn't take much skill to watch a clear cut.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

panfishking said:


> Because in my opinion that's not hunting. Normally on opening day, if a buck is in a clear cut, he is running full till. That Hunter normally has to shoot at a running deer, which is no-no. If he hits it, it not a high percentage he mortality wounds it. I hunt deer sign, edge of thickets, close to bedding areas and food, and funnels. Doesn't take much skill to watch a clear cut.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


So then you are saying you want every other hunter to hunt like you do, with alot of skill? Personally, I have seen antlered deer in clear cuts in the middle of the day on opening day of firearm season just moseying along. Must be the deer I hunt aren't normal. Why does a deer hunter have to have alot of skill to be allowed to hunt? You have every right to your opinion but why scorn the hunter who hunts clear cuts in a lawn chair on opening day? Doesn't make alot of sense.


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

skipper34 said:


> So then you are saying you want every other hunter to hunt like you do, with alot of skill? Personally, I have seen antlered deer in clear cuts in the middle of the day on opening day of firearm season just moseying along. Must be the deer I hunt aren't normal. Why does a deer hunter have to have alot of skill to be allowed to hunt? You have every right to your opinion but why scorn the hunter who hunts clear cuts in a lawn chair on opening day? Doesn't make alot of sense.


Just one of MY pet peeves, sorry if you don't like it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

junkman said:


> The van full of guys that show up right at daylight and slam every door at least twice...........


About how far are you from the parking lot ? Can you see your car from your hunting spot ?

L & O


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Bigdiddy said:


> Bird hunters during bow season, nothing worse!


Actually, there is something worse: arrogant, ignorant bow hunters that think that just because it's bow season, they "own" every inch of f***ing state land!
Maybe we can shorten the bow season to the month of December.....then you can have your season and I can have mine....


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

Bigdiddy said:


> Bird hunters during bow season, nothing worse!


Bow hunters during bird season, nothing worse!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

panfishking said:


> Just one of MY pet peeves, sorry if you don't like it.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Just trying to understand why.


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

I actually welcome bird hunters, they have just as much right as I do. Plus they push the deer around, which needs to happen sometimes during bow season.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jeef (Mar 5, 2011)

People who walk up to you on public land and tell you that this is their spot, they have been hunting it for years, and they have a stand nearby and you are not allowed to hunt in their spot.


----------



## Cullz (Jan 4, 2011)

limige said:


> Yeah a 1 1/2 yr old deer has a whole bunch of meat doesn't it


So your not mad about the spike, just any buck thats 1.5yrs old regardless the rack? Ill say this, if for some reason had to hunt public land id shoot anything that would fill my tags for my family. You cant apply QDM to this thread. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Cullz said:


> So your not mad about the spike, just any buck thats 1.5yrs old regardless the rack?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Correct


And I guess it boils down to that.
Why can't mi state land hunters understand QDM is a good thing?

And this comes from a man that's hunted state land his whole life. And I've shot plenty of little ones myself but have realized I'm only cheating myself by doing so.


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

limige said:


> One that annoys me is people that don't bow hunt, walk in the dark and sit right by you even though you've had a stand there for 6 weeks and they see nothing wrong with it. Even better when they complain you messed up their hunting by baiting.
> 
> The guys that unload their ARs on trees the day or two before the season while your trying to bow hunt or the guys putting out shacks or other blinds while your trying to hunt, walking around BSing at a loud voice ect.
> 
> ...


No, no need to go on. We get it... That's a lot of things to let get to you and still have a good time.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cullz (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok, im not saying QDM is a bad thing on privite property. Im just trying to understand public land thing. I cant and wont get upset about someone shooting a deer. Thats the challenge hunting. I have a friend thats never shot a buck. On my land he has horns its down. I dont, I try to meet personal goals. I hope ur hunting is going well, enjoy the sounds of nature and shoot straight! :thumbup:

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I completely understand. For my first bow Buck it was no holds barred, took me 15 years, many does a few misses and many bucks with a sixth sense before I got lucky enough to drill a ten pt for my first bow Buck.

This year I was lucky to get a 7 pt so far, not a monster but decent. I've been watching a 3 pt, seen him 3/5 sits. I invited my cuz up to try for him because he's still looking for his first kill. But he's been too busy. I expect he'll meet his end Thursday but I can hope ill see him again next year.

State land is definitely not the same as private but I would feel confined trying to hunt private land, I enjoy moving around hunting different areas.

Either way the countdown has begun. The orange army invades Thursday.


----------



## Big Jon St.Croix (Feb 9, 2010)

limige said:


> Yeah a 1 1/2 yr old deer has a whole bunch of meat doesn't it


Do you hear me bitching because you only want to kill all the bigger large antlered breeder bucks? NO
Trophy is in the eye of the hunter.
To each their own. 

I have three hunters this year who have never taken a deer, I couldn't care less if I kill another deer this year, but I am working real hard in the hopes that those three will be successful.


----------



## Red Ark (Aug 22, 2011)

limige said:


> Yeah a 1 1/2 yr old deer has a whole bunch of meat doesn't it


I shot a 9pt with a 16 inch spread last year that dressed out at 130# and the dnr said he was 3 1/2 years old. I have taken 1 1/2 year old bucks that weigh 125 to 130. 

Funny thing is I need to shoot a spike, and a 7pt to round out my goal of killing a bucks with points from 2-10. I Just keep waiting on the right spike.... Hopefully one day. 

Every year someone is killed during rifle season, make sure its not you.

Be safe on state or private prop this week. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Red Ark said:


> ........
> Funny thing is I need to shoot a spike, and a 7pt to round out my goal of killing a bucks with points from 2-10. I Just keep waiting on the right spike.... Hopefully one day.
> ........


You have never seen a one horned spike ? I'm sure I have one in my collection.

L & O


----------



## Red Ark (Aug 22, 2011)

Liver and Onions said:


> You have never seen a one horned spike ? I'm sure I have one in my collection.
> 
> L & O


That would be like shooting a 14 pt. Lol 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I've been hunting the same spot for a while. The last two years well before legal light on opening day, shots start ringing out from the same direction. There is some tracts of private land in that direction and one with a very large pasture. I can't prove it but I'm suspecting it's coming from the private land. Last year it wasn't even close to being light when the first shot rang out. I'll see if it happens again this year.

For Zone B legal shooting time will begin at 0654 +6 minutes (0700 actual). We'll see...


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

TVCJohn said:


> I've been hunting the same spot for a while. The last two years well before legal light on opening day, shots start ringing out from the same direction. There is some tracts of private land in that direction and one with a very large pasture. I can't prove it but I'm suspecting it's coming from the private land. Last year it wasn't even close to being light when the first shot rang out. I'll see if it happens again this year.
> 
> For Zone B legal shooting time will begin at 0654 +6 minutes (0700 actual). We'll see...


For some, it's a tradition to fire their gun as they leave their house/truck in the morning before walking in to their stand. If the shots are 30 minutes or more before first light, this could be what you're hearing.

L & O


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

Liver and Onions said:


> For some, it's a tradition to fire their gun as they leave their house/truck in the morning before walking in to their stand. If the shots are 30 minutes or more before first light, this could be what you're hearing.
> 
> L & O


Yeah I've heard of that as well. L&O how is that treestand working out for you? The one I sold you back in the spring time.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

panfishking said:


> Yeah I've heard of that as well. L&O how is that treestand working out for you? The one I sold you back in the spring time.


That is the best stand that I own. All future stands will be that design. No kills this year. 1 opportunity at a small buck. Set-up for bow only. E or NE wind, not many chances (2) to make that sit when I've been to my deer camp.

L & O


----------



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

GrizzlyAdams237 said:


> Guys sighting in their rifles. One or two shots is ok just gets annoying to hear a box of shells get fired when your hunting.


THIS!!!!!!!!!!!


Every year for the past 4 years when i go out from sun up to sun down it is non stop shots. I know a few are hunters taking deer but not all. I have counted over 100 shots in 5 min before.


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hunters like base and kosal who think they're the next chosen one. They've got there free bridge cards and stamps!!! Really? The guy follows me and hunts 10 yards away. But your right, I'm an ass. I should just giveup my spots and whine about it like a bunch of others on here do. 

And for the brown its down mentality on stateland? Sure alot of people will shoot whatever. But i do have places where i pass up bucks, and take a mature buck every year. I've talked to a handful others on stateland that are practicing qdm.

This is why i hate hunting season. Quit your bitching and go huntin!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

Liver and Onions said:


> That is the best stand that I own. All future stands will be that design. No kills this year. 1 opportunity at a small buck. Set-up for bow only. E or NE wind, not many chances (2) to make that sit when I've been to my deer camp.
> 
> L & O


Glad it is getting put to good use, wish I could have used it, but hunting on state land, it would be swiped in a heartbeat. Good luck to you the rest of the season.


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

bowhunter42 said:


> Hunters like base and kosal who think they're the next chosen one. They've got there free bridge cards and stamps!!! Really? The guy follows me and hunts 10 yards away. But your right,* I'm an ass.* I should just giveup my spots and whine about it like a bunch of others on here do.
> 
> And for the brown its down mentality on stateland? Sure alot of people will shoot whatever. But i do have places where i pass up bucks, and take a mature buck every year. I've talked to a handful others on stateland that are practicing qdm.
> 
> ...


Well at least youre self aware.

Also if you are going to try and insult me you could at least spell my name right! Come on man!


----------



## Red Ark (Aug 22, 2011)

Liver and Onions said:


> For some, it's a tradition to fire their gun as they leave their house/truck in the morning before walking in to their stand. If the shots are 30 minutes or more before first light, this could be what you're hearing.
> 
> L & O


I always said its rookies checking to see if there safety is on or not......... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Abolt (Mar 11, 2011)

Forgetting something back at the truck/camp. There isn't much worth the long walk back, but you think about that dang missing item all day....


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

Abolt said:


> Forgetting something back at the truck/camp. There isn't much worth the long walk back, but you think about that dang missing item all day....


Ha ha so true! Or, like I had happen the other day, sneaking into your spot without spooking a deer, climbing your tree and getting strapped in and set and then dropping your release as youre trying to put it on listening to it hit every piece of metal on the way down the tree. lol


----------



## MIFishnhunt (May 19, 2012)

kozal01 said:


> Ha ha so true! Or, like I had happen the other day, sneaking into your spot without spooking a deer, climbing your tree and getting strapped in and set and then dropping your release as youre trying to put it on listening to it hit every piece of metal on the way down the tree. lol


 Even worse when you drop your release and your in a climber. From now on i put my release on before i climb my tree.


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

MIFishnhunt said:


> Even worse when you drop your release and your in a climber. From now on i put my release on before i climb my tree.


Yeah that would suck. I just bought a new fold back release this year but I'm still not in the mindset to strap in on first yet.


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Cart3r27 (Oct 5, 2012)

Mine is when people coming walking up and don't acknowledge that your there, even to apologize. 

Hunting state land today and for the rest of the week, one bad thing is that this is our first time going on this part of state land so I hope we don't run into people while we are setting up for tonight's hunt. Sorry in advance lol 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Whew! lots of pet peaves. I havent hunted public ground this year during firearms yet. I can't wait till muzzy season when all them lawnchair sitting, red flagging beer guzzlers are home whatching the boob tube.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Pointerguy said:


> I thought about calling the DNR about the blinds and bait, but I can't bring myself to do that. They can have the land, I am never returning to Oscoda again to deer hunt.


Then they win. 
You need to do this, if not for yourself but for the next guy who goes out there taking his kid out to hunt and can't find a spot.



My biggest peeve, is the idiots that are late and tromp through the woods 5 minutes before legal hunt time chasing everything away. If you are late, stay in the truck until at least 1/2 hour past starting hunt time, then still hunt your way to your stand, so you don't mess everyone else up.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

ArrowFlinger said:


> My biggest peeve, is the idiots that are late and tromp through the woods 5 minutes before legal hunt time chasing everything away. If you are late, stay in the truck until at least 1/2 hour past starting hunt time, then still hunt your way to your stand, so you don't mess everyone else up.


I had to deal with this, combined with them setting up in one of my two shooting lanes, this year.

I've always operated under "first-come, first-served" on public land.

If I get there, and you're already set up - I'll find someplace on the property (or a different property) to set up so that we aren't in each others way. 

Every day I hunted this year I was in my blind at least 45 minutes before opening light. Every day some yahoos came in at 10 minutes to opening light, then set up in their ground blind - which they built right at the end of one of my shooting lanes.

They knew I was there. I flashed a flashlight at 'em every time they came in... but they just had to set up in that blind that overlooked their bait pile. Never mind they could have easily set up on the other side of their bait pile and been completely out of harms way.

Now - the dad told me he didn't know the blind was there... but his kid told me that he (the kid) had hunted out of my blind during youth season. He also left a bunch of his garbage there...


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I have had one major problem in the past with a neighboring camp occupied by Cop's. Other than that my expierience has been generally positive. Its public land, Dont sweat the small stuff theres room for everybody.

We are blessed to own 4.6 million acres of public land, 7.2 million including federal and locally owned. I for one wish that more people would get out and enjoy this fantastic asset that we have in the State. It is the largest state forest system in the COUNTRY! 

Dont let a few idiots ruin the recreational opportunity that millions of americans can only dream of.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

pescadero said:


> Every day I hunted this year I was in my blind at least 45 minutes before opening light.


Same here. I have have 1.5 hour drive and 30/45 minute hike. If I don't get up in time I have 2 options. Stay in bed or hunt local.

The last time out was the only time another vehicle has been parked before me in the past 3 years. I ended up walking right by they guy. He was hunting right on the main trail


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

Here is what I was referring to by the "road hunting" up here in the EUP


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I've never hunted state land and Damn do I feel bad for you guys. I don't love hunting enough to deal with that BS. If I couldn't find, buy, or lease private land there would be one less hunter in the state of Michigan. 

I'd go out of State of every year.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

I didn't read through the thread, so this may have been posted before...I swear that no matter how hard I try to find an out of the way spot on public land, some yahoo comes walking through 45 minutes before dark without a care in the world thinking he's going to sneak up on an unsuspecting deer. It's darn near impossible to do that on private land, let alone on public land where there's way more pressure. I've tried six different parcels of public land around my house and this has happened on every single one. 

Or, I've had joggers come through way out in the middle of nowhere and just running on through like it ain't no thang. I've been waving my reversible hunter's orange jacket (during bow season) at some squirrel hunters who thought it would be cool to walk around and shoot at every squirrel they saw in a tree regardless of what else might be hanging on a nearby tree. I've had to run so fast out of a track of public land because whoever is shooting some bird shot or squirrel shot has no clue who else might be out there even though I'm shouting at them to stop shooting. I can still hear the pellets clicking against the leaves as they fly by me. 

I'm sure not all public land hunters are idiots, but I'm convinced that the vast majority are just that. Some sort of system needs to be set up to organize public land hunters so that it becomes less frustrating for all who have to hunt it.


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

I have absolutely no complaints about state land. That's because if I had to hunt state land, I categorically, would not hunt! (honest to God truth).

I did have the occasion, to deer hunt on public land on November 18, 1977. That was the first, and last, occasion in this writer's lifetime that I have ever set afoot on state land.

Frankly, I think that a solid case can be made that too much is being spent by the State of Michigan in proportion to the number of people that actually access it. By some estimates, 90% of the deer hunter population hunts on private land. Land, which incidentally, collects full tax revenue from each and every year. Conversely, 10% of the deer hunter population hunt on this gargantuan inventory of state-owned property that pays little, if anything, in tax revenue. Still, the banter is to acquire more and more land in to the public land portfolio, while ignoring the fact that fewer and fewer hunters actually use it-- and it deprives the State and local communities of precious revenue. 
For who? For what? 

And, reading this thread, one is instantly convinced, like myself, that quantity does not equal quality. Rather, it merely provides "access". And, it appears that most "access" the same area at the same time while ignoring this big, fat, zero revenue-generating cow we're are so proud to boast about. 

To me, "state land" is a blood-sucking lamprey, specifically: too much provided to too few, that deprives revenue to so many. The business model that built this humongous state land pig was built on a land bank mentality started in the 1930's. It is now a broken business model. 90% of all deer hunters have confirmed this fact. 

Bottom line...allocate public land to an amount in proportion to the number of people that actually use it. Then, sell off the remainder to the highest bidder and get this stuff on the tax rolls.

Why are we maintaining this huge inventory of land, when only 10% use it and, it appears from this tread, 90% hunt on the same 10%?


----------



## Big Jon St.Croix (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I have a new don't like;
I never even bait the two gallons of bait that is allowed, usually its only 5/8 of a gallon (one maxwellhouse coffie can).
The day before firearn season I went out to bait and there were full sugar beets all over the place, I only ever use cut bait. 
Damned if I know, somebody put out a few bags of beets, I wouldn't let anybody of our group hunt that blind and I tryed to see if I could figure out who did it but never saw any body.
I stoped and checked this morning and they are allmost gone now.
Who the hell would do such a thing and for what reason?


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Riva said:


> Frankly, I think that a solid case can be made that too much is being spent by the State of Michigan in proportion to the number of people that actually access it. By some estimates, 90% of the deer hunter population hunts on private land. Land, which incidentally, collects full tax revenue from each and every year. Conversely, 10% of the deer hunter population hunt on this gargantuan inventory of state-owned property that pays little, if anything, in tax revenue. Still, the banter is to acquire more and more land in to the public land portfolio, while ignoring the fact that fewer and fewer hunters actually use it-- and it deprives the State and local communities of precious revenue.
> For who? For what?


For hunters, fishermen, bird watchers, mushroom pickers, dog walkers... and most importantly of all - for the future.

Not deer hunting, nor even hunting in generally, is the prime reason for public land ownership. 

...and it absolutely SHOULDN'T be.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Riva said:


> 90% of the deer hunter population hunts on private land.


87.3% of all statistics are pulled out of someones ass.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I've never hunted state land and Damn do I feel bad for you guys. I don't love hunting enough to deal with that BS. If I couldn't find, buy, or lease private land there would be one less hunter in the state of Michigan.
> 
> I'd go out of State of every year.


 
I'd feel the same if the State Land was Marion Springs, Maple River, or Edmore State Game Area. I would give it up if that was my only option. 

There are however some just AWESOME areas of public land to hunt in Michigan. I've spent many days hunting in Ontonogan County and it is honestly completely shocking to even SEE another hunter in the areas I hunt up there. Not a ton of deer, but enough to keep it interesting if you are willing to work a little bit. The biggest issue is the 500 mile drive from my house to the cabin we stay in when we hunt up there. Not something I can do on a weekend.


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

People that spray paint trees so they can find their stands. To make matters worse the last time I saw that it was every five feet. 
Get a GPS or a compass even. What are you going to do if you need to track a deer? No painted trees then!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

